# Where to sell used speakers in Toronto?



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I've been trying to find somewhere in Toronto for a coworker to sell/trade in her old speakers (worth = app.$500). She would like to avoid Craigslist and Kijiji and would strongly prefer just to be able to sell them to a shop.

There used to be tons of spots to sell used speaker gear in Toronto, now it looks like it's just the pawn shops. Any recommendations?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

why exactly is she against CL/Kijiji? Just say "local pickup only"?


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Budda said:


> why exactly is she against CL/Kijiji? Just say "local pickup only"?


No desire to have people in her home or travel elswherere on the chance someone wants it/no way of allowing people to test it/no interest in dealing with the 60% douchebags you tend to get with those sites.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Try Santon audio.


----------

